# SOLO Arrival at Timeless!!



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

We just got it in. I put together a bit of info for everyone about the watch. I also attached pics of the two variations of it. Let me know what you think!!

-Anna 

Bremont BC Solo

The Bremont BC Solo has just been released this July! The SOLO is one of 
Bremonts automatic chronometers pilot's watch. Very classic looking, and comes 
in two dial variations. It's inspiration is from original wartime aircraft 
instruments.

Giles: "Both Nick and I have always loved the classic pilot watches of the 40's 
and we felt that in our range there was room for a beautifully simple and very 
traditionally styled pilot's watch. We have used applied indexes to give more 
texture to the dial and have two options of black dials with both white and 
cream numerals."

The specifics:
43mm
9 layers of hardened anti-reflective sapphire crystal 
Trip-Tick case
Exhibition case back
Case hardened in UK to 2000 vickers
Swiss movement BE-36AE
Water resistant 100m

The SOLO is Bremont's entry point into their line with a price tag of $3,950. 
Undoubtedly, an unbelievable price for this watch.

Bremont BC-SOLO (creme markers)
Bremont BC-SOLO (white markers)


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Dan, do you have any real life pics yet?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

bydandie said:


> Hi Dan, do you have any real life pics yet?


That is my question as well.

cheers.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

bydandie said:


> Hi Dan, do you have any real life pics yet?


Will get Dan to shoot some pics and will post them next week.
-Anna


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> Will get Dan to shoot some pics and will post them next week.
> -Anna


Thanks Anna.
I look forward to them!

cheers.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> Thanks Anna.
> I look forward to them!
> 
> cheers.


Same here, thanks! 8)


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

The Solo looked very good when I (we? Bydandie was there too!) saw it the other week:


Solo by Noodlefish, on Flickr

M


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Mat, it looked stunning, and I'm interested to see if the hands have changed at all.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
Minute hand looks to be about 1/8" too short. What do you think?

Thanks,
heb


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

will this be the only color?


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I met Nick English yesterday and he had the Solo and said that the hands will be longer. It was great to meet him. I can not wait to get my first Bremont.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

It comes with a black face and the two variations are either white or creme markers. 
Thanks!
-Anna 



TK-421 said:


> will this be the only color?


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i hope they get it in the beige dial too.



Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> It comes with a black face and the two variations are either white or creme markers.
> Thanks!
> -Anna


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does the Solo have a screw down crown or is it a push in? Thanks.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

ccoffin1333 said:


> Does the Solo have a screw down crown or is it a push in? Thanks.


Screw-down


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, the AD in my building just called and said they have the new Solos in and I went down and checked them out. They are great. And they have the longer minute hand that is perfect on the watch. This watch is on now first on my next "to buy" list.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the wrist shots!!! yayyyyy!!! Thank you Dan!! I also added a pic of the bremont solo on a vintage strap just for your viewimg pleasure 

-Anna


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Anna, for Dan's info normally wrist shots are taken so we can see the watch. Any chance of getting closer ones?


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm really liking that cream dial and there's something about the chapter ring that really finishes off the look.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Totally agree. My personal pref is the creme markers too. If you get a chance you need to look at it in person. Really nice piece!

-Anna 



Blue bird said:


> I'm really liking that cream dial and there's something about the chapter ring that really finishes off the look.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Alright alright I have the close up shots of the Bremont SOLO!! yay!!

-Anna 

....you like the brown strap??


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking sharp Anna, thanks!


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

I just tried one of these on in an AD in London and I've gotta say they are even better in the flesh. They wear pretty big and I think they will end up with a entry level cult following like the Panerai Base Logo


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent stuff. When Bremont were stocked in a store in Wimbledon, I popped down to see these (I missed Basel, so didn't get to see them in March). As has been previously posted, they do wear a lot bigger than the (identical) S2 model. I think the cream / vintage looks best on that brown strap, but that's probably not to everyone's taste! I like the slightly raised numerals and the (tilted) triangle at 12 works really well in my opinion - removes the "sad duck" that you sometimes see...! Big, bold, what's not to like?

Bremont Solo by Noodlefish, on Flickr
M


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Noodlefish,
Looks good on your wrist. Did you end up buying it; creme/brown strap? 
Anna


----------



## Renton (Apr 11, 2011)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


>


It's hard to choose between those two, they're both elegantly simple.


----------

